# Delta 36-670 (aka 36-649) motor wiring Q



## johnnyb (Dec 22, 2010)

Hello Everyone!

I just acquired 36-670 TS from CL recently and was wondering how to change the motor wiring to 240V from 120V. I checked the manual and can't find any information other than just rewire the motor. I look at the motor plate and can't find any information regarding the wiring change. Anyone who owns this series TS made the change to 240V? Any thoughts on how to do this?

Also, what kind of belt is recommended for this saw? Thanx.

JB


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Take the wiring plate off the motor and see if there is an alternate 120v wiring diagram. If there isn't then you won't have the option of a 120v wire up.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It should be right where Leo said, and it's about a 5 minute task. You're basically going to rewire the motor coils from series (120v) to parallel (240v).


----------



## johnnyb (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanx Knots and Leo. It's already wired for 120 now. I was just wondering if I could wired the motor for 240... any advantages of running the motor at 240V? The motor plate says 120/240V. I haven't checked the switch yet. Also, what kind of plug do I need for 240V? 6-20p plug type (it says 250V)? I have dedicated 20A circuit in the subpanel located in the garage.

JB


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

One of the benefits from switching to 240v (aka 220v) is that the power is supplied by two separate 120v legs, which share the amp load, instead of one. That allows you to use smaller gauge wire and save a bit of money on wire installation. Because the amperage on each leg is half of what it would be on a single 120v leg, there also tends to be less voltage loss during peak demands in the 240v circuit, which can equate to faster startups and faster recovery from bogging...but that last part really depends on the specifics of your particular circuit. There might be little to no noticeable improvement.

If you've got 240v readily available, I'd make the switch...it's easy and inexpensive to do, no harm done, and there might be some benefit. If you don't have 240v available, I'd only make the switch if your 120v circuit is struggling, has multiple loads drawing from the same line, and/or your saw is dimming the lights or seems slow coming up to speed. If you do make the switch, be certain to also change the saws plug to an acceptable standard 240v plug that fits an acceptable standard 240v outlet...this is in part to prevent anyone from ever plugging a 120v appliance into the 240v outlet. (there are a few types...pick up a set that matches that your local stores carry)


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Not to many advantages to running it on 120 or 240. The current draw will be half on 240 so you can use a lighter gauge wire. Still uses the same amount of power.


----------



## johnnyb (Dec 22, 2010)

Okay. I've looked at the motor plate on the motor and it does say 120/240V. But can't find any instructions on how to rewire it for 240. Manual says to reconnect the motor leads for 240V in the motor junction box. Could this be the switch mechanism? or Do I have to take the motor apart? I see overload switch and two humps in the motor which has covers with screws.

JB


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Should be right under the electrical plate where the power cord goes into the box on the motor.


----------



## johnnyb (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanx Leo! It was under the reset switch and the wiring is done. Need to grab a plug and new wires in the morning.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes sir !!


----------



## chueyjose (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi everybody,

I acquired this table saw and all the wires where disconencted. My question is where do you place the white wire if it is to be wired for 120?


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

chueyjose said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I acquired this table saw and all the wires where disconencted. My question is where do you place the white wire if it is to be wired for 120?


welcome to the forum. you would have been better served to place this question on a new topic thread.

you will need to provide us with more information. find your saw model number and look online for a wiring diagram. that should spell out all of the connections for you. let us know what you find. unfortunately as the question stands, we cannot answer with any (safe) certainty.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You might try to contact the customer service at Delta. If that is a dead end you might take the saw to a motor repair shop to fix the wiring.


----------



## chueyjose (Jul 8, 2015)

TimPa said:


> welcome to the forum. you would have been better served to place this question on a new topic thread.
> 
> you will need to provide us with more information. find your saw model number and look online for a wiring diagram. that should spell out all of the connections for you. let us know what you find. unfortunately as the question stands, we cannot answer with any (safe) certainty.


TimPA- The saw is a delta 36-675. It can be run at 120 or 240. I want to run it at 120, and when I got it all the wiring was taken apart, as you can see in the photo. All the wires are present and it should run. I am naive to doing this, so help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks alot guys!


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

from wire photo, I can't tell what is what, can you take a closer pic. 

the diagram shows the connections for the 2 voltage hook-ups. so for 240 volt, you would:
1. connect the red (3) and gray (2) wires together in the box wire nut and tape.
2. connect one hot supply line (black) to the black (1) wire
3. connect the other hot supply line (red) to the yellow wire (4)

this wiring diagram shows that it does not require a neutral, however, it appears there is a white wire in the box, typically neutral. The connection of that white wire would need to be verified with an ohmmeter. if you don't know how to do that, bring it to a motor shop, they can check it quick for you. 

One would assume that it can be connected to the incoming neutral (white) wire. But I wouldn't until verified. 

I see one capacitor, are there 2? can you post the motor model number?


----------



## chueyjose (Jul 8, 2015)

I want it to he wired for 120. Would there be a total of 2 cap nuts? Or 3? There are 3 nuts in there....


----------



## klassenl (Jan 2, 2011)

According to the picture: red and black from motor to black on cord. Yellow and grey from motor to other wire in cord. Green from cord to green in motor (or to the bonding screw in the motor connection box)

This will.make it run on 120. There will be 2 marrettes (or 3 if you use one for the green)


----------



## chueyjose (Jul 8, 2015)

Every one thank you for your help!! Saw is purring like a kitten !


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

chueyjose said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I acquired this table saw and all the wires where disconencted. My question is where do you place the white wire if it is to be wired for 120?


where did you connect the white wire?


----------



## chueyjose (Jul 8, 2015)

I connected yellow grey snd white, and black red and black.


----------

